# Eheim filter



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi my 50 gal came with a Eheim canister filter just wondering how to clean it and should I leave in the carbon filters or take them out or replace them etc. Thanks Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim Classic Canister instructions.htm


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Chris very handy Pat.


----------

